
The New uberX: Better, Faster, and Cheaper than a Taxi - jamesjyu
http://blog.uber.com/2013/06/11/uberx-cheaper-than-a-taxi/
======
baddox
It's hard to say how big and/or profitable the car-sharing industry might end
up being when it's mature and stable and all the inevitable regulatory issues
are ironed out, but for now as a consumer I welcome cutthroat price wars. In
San Francisco I use SideCar almost exclusively, and it seems to be about the
same price as a taxi, so it's great to have another similarly-priced option.

------
schabernakk
What about the recent lawsuits and uber violating transport regulations? My
impression (without really following the thing, just reading headlines and a
few HN comments) was that Uber can compete with such low prices by not
following some legislation there is in the person transport business.

------
nopal
For those that don't know, uberX uses hybrid cars instead of luxury sedans
[1].

[1] [http://blog.uber.com/2012/07/03/sf-vehicle-
choice/](http://blog.uber.com/2012/07/03/sf-vehicle-choice/)

------
nikunjk
Looks like Sidecar and Lyft are eating their market share

